# Early Solar Flashlight



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Converting devices to run on other than batteries is getting popular given the cost of those batteries. A recent restock on all battery sizes set me back a bundle.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Converting devices to run on other than batteries is getting popular given the cost of those batteries. A recent restock on all battery sizes set me back a bundle.
> 
> Bud


Maybe the price increase in the last few years can be attributed to china cleaning up their pollution act.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It amazes me that we discard so many batteries into out landfills, seems like a toxic product that should be recycled. Of course that would cost even more.

The current device I'm going to rewire uses 4 AAA batteries. I have a number of old wall warts so should be able to find one with a workable output. It is a label maker so gets used in short bursts every few months and each time it needs new batteries. 

It isn't just the cost but the inconvenience when I don't have extras on hand, a $5 trip to town to buy $5 worth of batteries.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep, my first trail camera was a 6 V so I rigged that same battery that's taped to the flashlight and the solar charger to the camera and could leave it in the field for months. Now the cameras have taken the direction of battery powered tools and increased the battery count to as many as 8AA batteries but that hasn't improved the product one bit. All that's accomplished is improve sales + more batteries in the landfill.


----------

